# Breitling Sextant Parts!!!



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I have managed to get my Breitling Sextant going.

It has the Cal 55..1270 mecaquartz movement in.

Anybody know where i can get a stem and crown from without having to go to Breitling?

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not off the top of my head. You could try emailing Roy, he might able to help.

If not if you can give me case numbers etc and I'll ask my tame watchie for you.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Howard.

Case ref B55046. Cal 55. Screw-down Crown is brushed SS( i think)

I you can help i would be very grateful.

Many thanks Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

He's having a look and will get back to me.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you, your help is much appreciated

I am away for a bit, so hopefully will have a yay or nay when i return.

Regards Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a problem.

Enjoy the break.


----------

